# WTS: Trijicon AGOG, MODEL: TA31RCO-M4 in 95% condition.



## The91Bravo (Oct 23, 2011)

EDIT TO ADD: Per Trijicon it was manufactured in SEP2007 under contract to DoD

Wanted to sell, one Genuine Trijicon ACOG Model TA31RCO-M4 with TA-51 mount.

SN: 309369
Tritium still glows perfect.

Chevron illuminate as it should.
New retail prices from $1200-1450

This one is in almost perfect shape. Lenses nice and clear, reticle crisp.

First $1050.00 or best offer gets it. with a donation to Shadowspear to follow.

And for the buyers security, I also offer a 3 day examination warranty to assure it is everything I say it is.

better pictures to follow as soon as the friggin digital camera comes home with my wife.

please email me at steve_d_collins@charter.net for more info

Thanks
Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## fox1371 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, this entire time I didn't realize that you were on the other site as well.  I just saw your posting up in another forum haha.  Wish I had the dough.


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2011)

God I would love that...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 23, 2011)

You will die when I tell you how much I picked it up for.. really.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 23, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> You will die when I tell you how much I picked it up for.. really.


Now I'm curious...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 24, 2011)

Price now $1000 OBO


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Price now $1000 OBO


$100 Bucks


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 24, 2011)

I accept that price SOWT.

Now for the balance I require 24.99% paid weekly with an allotment from your PAC office.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 24, 2011)

I need to pull this for sale item.

I ordered the Flash Kill for this item and when it arrives, I will re list.

ITEM HAS NOT BEEN SOLD YET.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 24, 2011)

pardus said:


> God I would love that...


P,
Could you lock this thread for me mate until the flashkill comes in?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2011)

Done.



The91Bravo said:


> P,
> Could you lock this thread for me mate until the flashkill comes in?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


----------

